# Pruning your tomatoes



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

Why would you prune your tomatoe plants? Does it help grow bigger tomatoes or just keep the plants from taking over your garden?


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

some do some dont . those that do just cut the suckers off usually. i myself prefer them big and bushy so when it gets really hot my maters are shaded by thier own folige.downside to this is i have the get on hands and knees sometimes to pick.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Nokillbill said:


> some do some dont . those that do just cut the suckers off usually. i myself prefer them big and bushy so when it gets really hot my maters are shaded by thier own folige.downside to this is i have the get on hands and knees sometimes to pick.


Yep...what Nokillbill said. They'll enjoy the shade very soon.


----------



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

I put up one of those 10 X 10 pop up tarps, when the temps are consistently over 90 degrees and it helps them produce longer before burning up. Problem is getting it down when it looks like rain, and then back up before the heat hits again. Sounds like a lot of work for a little garden, but it keeps my mind busy also.....


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

larry i got a sun shade at walmart that was very inexpensive that allows rain thru. i put them up once when i was starting my fall maters but ive never used them again. but for a 10 x 10 garden i t might be something you could use.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I try to prune the lower branches that touch the ground. It helps to prevent disease that may be in the soil. Although once they really start growing it gets hard to keep up with even with remesh cages.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Maters*



Jonboat said:


> Why would you prune your tomatoe plants? Does it help grow bigger tomatoes or just keep the plants from taking over your garden?


 You answered yourself...CVA34 both


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Maters*

Just another hint to do with pruneing maters.If you need more plants just stick a few of those suckers in the ground keep wet and they will take root and you will have more plants....CVA34


----------



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Pruning Tomatoes*

As harsh as it seems, I prune most of the plant to allow growth to go into producing tomatoes rather than vines.

I even cull the tomato fruit. I will select three or 4 fruits then pull off the rest. I make chow-chow from the green tomatoes.

I do use a shade for hot weather. Use plenty of water and you'll have good tomatoes. JMHO C2


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Charlie2 said:


> . I make chow-chow from the green tomatoes.


Can you post your recipie for chow chow....been looking for one. Thanks.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Chow-Chow*

I make mine 'by ear'. I just put all of the vegetables that I have on hand and start chopping! Make them up in pint jars because a quart jar of chow chow is a lot.

This is the recipe which close to what I follow and give you some idea of what we want to accomplish. I deviate some some due to availability of certain vegetable.

I do watch the yellow and red peppers; sometimes, just leaving them out entirely. It depends on your personal taste; they just add color. I like mine green.

Over time, you will develop your own variations.

Here's the recipe. Enjoy! C2

http://www.pickyourown.org/SouthernChowChow.htm


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Surplus Green Tomatoes*

I make mine up into chow-chow but plead guilty to taking one,dusting with a bit of cornmeal, salt and pepper, then frying it in a bit of butter. Fast and it's delicious! JMHO C2


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Excellent link. Many thanks. Only problem for me is by the time I get the green tomatoes, my garden cabbage is usually done.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

To add my opinion on tomatoes...was taught as a child to remove those "sucker" limbs before they get more than an inch or two long....the suckers are in the "V's" of the growing plant and you do get larger, better tomatoes with less watering if you remove them


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Good article here..

Pruning Tomatoes
How to manage your plants for better health and better fruit

http://www.finegardening.com/how-to/articles/pruning-tomatoes.aspx


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

This guy does a good job explaining the pros & cons of pruning tomatoes and has good quality video on "how/why" to prune.

Tomatoes - Suckers and Pruning tips


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Another good video from a tomato farmer..

How to String & Sucker Tomato Plants

Step by step instructions about how to string and sucker indeterminate variety tomato plants.


----------

